# Propolis questions...



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Propolis was used to embalm the dead in Egypt and they are stll dead. I have never seen any research that it looses any positive benefits. It seems inconceivable considering the chemical nature of the components. That is also why propolis does absorb chemicals, just like the sponge we call honeycomb.


----------

